# Girl Jumps Through Basketball Hoop



## ChristianTrader (Feb 3, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5804139819441997248&q=girl,+hoop

This is my new favorite video clip.


----------



## Casey (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmm . . . they don't show any out-takes after the credits! I wonder how many times it took to get it right . .


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 3, 2006)

speechless.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 3, 2006)

Unbelievable.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2006)

she conked her head!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 3, 2006)

i wonder if she practiced with a helmet?
thanks for the link.


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> That's sort of disturbing...what if she'd conked her head and had been knocked unconcious? People are idiots sometimes...yes, that includes me too.



Exactly. How many of us would let our daughters do that?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Feb 4, 2006)

You can't hold them back...it's the only way they'll grow up to be men.

Never mind.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## JJF (Feb 4, 2006)

A co-worker and I looked at this video last night. He's really into cameras and movies, and he think's that they faked this stunt (Yes, even the head pain). We played it in slow motion, and the angle that she goes into the hoop at makes it look impossible for her to make it through safely. He also thinks that they made it intentionally blurry, so that you can't really see it clearly. He also said that it's possible to make such a stunt look real. Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JJF_
> A co-worker and I looked at this video last night. He's really into cameras and movies, and he think's that they faked this stunt (Yes, even the head pain). We played it in slow motion, and the angle that she goes into the hoop at makes it look impossible for her to make it through safely. He also thinks that they made it intentionally blurry, so that you can't really see it clearly. He also said that it's possible to make such a stunt look real. Hmm, I wonder...



What makes me a little suspecious is that her arms are at her side as she "goes through". I dont think she is that thin.

However the celebration seems so real.

Also as others have stated, if it is real, it was mighty reckless/fearless.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 4, 2006)

Today's basket is an 18-inch-diameter (46 cm) metal rim... she didn't do that, and is too unsafe to do... -- it is fake video dub... you can do a lot with video editing software from CreativeLabs or something else. 

How about the outtakes of the other 10-15 tries where her jaw snags the hoop? There are none. And you only screw up once before you stop. That is dangerous... too dangerous too attempt and too implausible given the size of a BB hoop.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 5, 2006)

18 inch diameter? Really? So a bb hoop is only one inch larger in circumference than my arms? I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 5, 2006)

I worried it would come across like that, but it is honestly the first thing that came into my head when I read that post.


----------

